# Exo terra themostat not working



## volcano50026 (Nov 23, 2015)

I got the 100w thermostat with a heat mat last summer, it worked fine until a month or so ago when it stopped working properly (luckily the room temperature at the moment is good enough for insects).
The red light is always on, even if the temperature in the tank is ok, but it never turns the heat mat on. Is there a fix for this that means I don’t have to buy a new one?


----------

